# Dutchy3 Blog



## Dutchy3 (22 September 2007)

GGP 11/09 .36 .40 11% 347%
AWE 17/9 3.36 3.42 2% 114%
OXR 19/09 3.50 3.70 6% 565%
PBL 21/09 18.88 18.68 -1% -228%

Happy to hold all positions 

GGP not via CFD so expect this one to play out over months

Others via CFD so will hold until daily trend fails.

PBL - entered position and yet not moving away solidly so watching very closely.

Watching NLX, NWS, AUN,


----------



## moneymajix (23 September 2007)

OXR looks good.


----------



## vishalt (23 September 2007)

id suggest against NWS, if you get hit hard this company wont bail you out via dividends,

i dont know why people don't filter out telecom/media/airlines shares out of their watchlist, pathetic junk sectors


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 October 2007)

Vishalt each to their own. You may notice Dutchy has a good strategy going.


----------



## vishalt (6 October 2007)

yeah he does, im just pointing out that NWS has the worst dividends ever if youre going yield strategies


----------



## Dutchy3 (6 October 2007)

Hi All

Can't see the point of the blog thing ... I've added a entry line on the charts that I post so people can see what I'm doing 

Out of OXR


----------

